# Photography trip to Senegal - Feb'13



## vitinx (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi.
We are planning a photo trip to Senegal during the last week of February '13 (22 feb to 3 mar)
I will be leading the phototrip and right now we are 4 people (3 Spanish and 1 from brussels. 3 speaks english fluently, 2 speaks french perfectly). Our guide in Senegal speaks Spanish, French and English.
The plan is as follow:
Land to Dakar 22 Feb. 
Visit some villages around Dakar.
Visit Mbout at the sunset when hordes of fishermen come back home within their canoes. Amazing.
Photo Safary. 
4 days within Pais Bassary 
One day visitin guinea river within a canoe, stopping at some villages that lives at the riverside. 
And much more...!!!
All the trip we have a private transport and a local guide who speaks Spanish, English and French.
For further question you may write me a personal message here within the forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

This is not a normal photo trip. This will be totally diferent. We are goint to know their culture and their habits. We will have a lot of conversation with the local people to get he most incredible photos you could imagine. The experience will be terrific. In addition, we will carry out some workshops there with Photoshop, Lightroom, ilumination, flash...... 

You can get further information within my webpage (sorry i just change the domain and im in progress to update all the site). Victor Gonzalo Fotografía

Or you can go directly to the following link: Photography Trip to Senegal

Anyway, you can write me a personal message here within the forum.
Thanks in advance :mrgreen:.


----------



## vitinx (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi

We are even looking for 2 more companions!!!

Hore anyone else could join with us 

Kindly regards


----------



## ALRUZAIQI2 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi 
Good look nice workshop


I like this travel but I am from Arab and stele I don't know how to take shoot.and my english language very simple.  
Maybe next time .

Regards


----------



## vitinx (Jan 14, 2013)

thanks for your answer ALRUZA.

If your english is so simple then is dificult to come with us but if your probleme is that you dont have too much knowledge about photography... this is your trip cause you will learn a lot ;-)

Thanks again for the answer


----------

